# Ways to stay connected during and after an emergency



## natural (Sep 23, 2010)

This is a howto article about communication.

I am posting a portion of an article I recently wrote for oasisv.com

It is absolutely imperative to have communications as an integral part of your emergency preparedness plans. With communication devices, it is possible to keep abreast with developments as they occur and maintain contact with friends and family during a crisis situation. In addition, communication devices give us a means of assessing how bad the aftermath of disaster/emergency actually is. Furthermore, because we should not believe outright what government mouth pieces spew, communication devices can serve to inform us about actual ground facts. There are several type of communication devices you should consider to include in your emergency supplies: Phones, radios, cellular phones, and the internet. 

continue reading


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Good article. You've done well giving a quick overview of the options. I don't know if you're aware of it or not but with a good ham radio set-up you can communicate worldwide. That might be especially important in getting "ufiltered" news from across the US and the world.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Great article, I just need to get my ham liscence.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Good article. You've done well giving a quick overview of the options. I don't know if you're aware of it or not but with a good ham radio set-up you can communicate worldwide. That might be especially important in getting "ufiltered" news from across the US and the world.


heck, even with SW1 & SW2 you can stay somewhat informed, for cheap; of course _*broadcasting*_ is a problem...  :sssh:


----------



## GeoMonkey (Aug 19, 2010)

After an earthquake here, a few years ago, phones (even cellular) and internet all went DOWN.

Battery powered radios, read HAM, was pretty much all our county had for awhile.


----------



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

*Communications*

Got my Ham tech. licence and an icom 706mkIIg. Homebrew 2meter/70cm and a homebrew 80,40,20,10 and 6 meter antennas w/tuner.
Can't talk on hf without the general license but will have it soon.
Total cost to communicate around the world...$950.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

natural said:


> There are several type of communication devices you should consider to include in your emergency supplies: Phones, radios, cellular phones, and the internet.


When 9/11 happened, my Husband was working 3hrs away from home. After he called me (when the first plane hit), I could not get through to him on his cell for hours. The lines were so jammed. I would not rely only on a cell phone in case SHTF.


----------

